# Holiday recommendations



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello,

Wondered if anyone could recommend anywhere to stay in UK.  We were thinking of going to Pemrokeshire as never been there and heard thats its beautiful, but not sure where to start looking. Anyone recommend any nice village / beaches to stay there?  We were hoping to get a little self accomodation place, preferably near to nice places to eat, pottering type shops, beach and nice country walks.

Any recommendations greatly appreciated!  We're booking very last minute!!


----------



## wardkal (May 12, 2010)

Hi Aubergine
My family are from Pembrokeshire so I spent many a happy childhood holiday down there! Tenby is nice to visit/have a wander around but I wouldn't stay there as it's quite touristy. Further round the coast from there are places like Dale, Little Haven & Manorbier which are all lovely but very sleepy so not sure if that's what you're after. A lovely town is Narberth (my Gran used to live here!) - it's really gone upmarket in the last decade & there's lots of nice little shops, cafes etc. Its inland though, the nearest beach being Amroth which is great for a walk along the sand but there's not much to do there other than that. For old fashioned/a bit tacky seaside-ness you could try Saundersfoot. To be honest it's all lovely down there & you're never far away from a beach as Pembs is quite small, loads of good walking along the coastal path too. I don't really know north Pembs but also supposed to be lovely. For eating out there are some nice pubs dotted about - maybe have a look on the Sawdays/Special Places to Stay website for recommendations. Also worth considering is Carmarthenshire (just next to Pembs) - beautiful with some great beaches & Laugharne (where Dylan Thomas lived) is worth a visit. And if you fancy a stop off on the way there/back Rhossilli beach nr Swansea/Mumbles is stunning with some good walks.
Hope that helps, have a great time!
Kaz x


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply!  I am at this very moment trying to find somewhere.  We've left it very late, but luckily there do still seem to be places available, just don't think we'll be able to be as choosy.  Will definetly take your tips on where to visit once we have booked ourselves a place.

Thanks again


----------

